

Google’s Awesome New Web Measurement Tool Doesn’t Measure Itself - vascoos01
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/google_s_compete_killer_doesn_t_measure_itself_goog_

======
bk
Oh no! Alexa's old web measurement tool doesn't measure itself!

<http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/alexa.com>

Pathetic sensationalism. Google has a new reporting tool. Genuine thanks for
reporting that, but the whole linkbait spin to it is just a big turnoff for
intelligent readers.

If the author had actually done some work, such as comparing features and
ranking agreement between the services, the post might even be considered
useful.

To the author: Don't feel too bad, though. You're not alone. You're just one
of an army of sales guys who "gives people what they want" to make a buck for
yourself. I'm sure these types of posts are gobbled up by digg and reddit
audiences.

